# No clue what I'm doing



## Saltwater newbie (Apr 5, 2013)

Hello all,

I've been reading these forums for a couple days now. Trying to gather as much info as I can. 
As my name would indicate, I have zero experience fishing saltwater, heck I have very minimal experience fishing at all! Unfortunately growing up my dad worked 2 jobs, so there wasn't much time to teach me much. 
I'm wondering if anyone has any advice on how to start fishing the piers? The only pole I've got is a cheap Berkley fusion walmart pole. 

Any advice is greatly appreciated, I don't even know the different species and such. 
I'm navy and live close to NAS. 

Thanks in advance,
Brad


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The best advice I can give you is to read as much as you can and go to local tackle shops. Your local shops will give you a crash course in rigging and such as well as what to target and when


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Read my sticky post at the top of this section.. Here's a link. 

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f35/want-know-about-pier-fishing-read-110669/

It should give you a good idea of what kind of tackle and bait that we use for the most targeted species of fish that we catch on the piers!

Also, read the reports and questions asked in this forum.. There are YEARS of information to intake.

And don't hesitate to continue to ask any questions that you may have!


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

Dont listen to these guys the only thing they know about it is Joe Patti's address
524 S B St Pensacola, FL 32502
:whistling: :thumbsup: :whistling:


----------



## Saltwater newbie (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks for the quick responses guys!

Austin I read your sticky last night, a ton of great info and a good starting point for me. And Benny I've only been here a couple months but the FIRST thing I did was visit joe pattis. For someone like myself who doesn't know how to catch em, joes was a life saver!


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

I went there first time several weeks ago not too shabby didnt like the shrimp being so mixed but the oysters from Texas were excellent.
We are moving there right shortly, I have fished salt from Miami to Houston, my plan is to wade fish and get a Yak as I like that at the water sensation and I dont like $100 fuel bills and the rest of the headaches that go with being Captain Benny.
Wade fishing is great fun, no buncha gear to mess with, fast in and out, really nice.
All ya need really is a rod and baits.


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

the folks here on the forum are great, and you can learn from them quite a bit. i would have to agree that it is best to visit the tackle shop rather than the wal-mart rigs. (i do shop at wal-mart, but only for certain things.) i think it is better to decide what rod is better. some or most people picks out a rod that is medium-heavy action. however, you have to test it by giving it a "jerk or whip" and see how sturdy it is at the tip of the rod. depending on what you are after will decide what rod you should get. do your research on what rigs, equipment, and other things. what i did i was i first searched on youtube on surf-fishing or pier-fishing, and you can an idea of such common rigs and equipment to get. i am no expert by any means (still not an expert), but that is how i did it first.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

The best places to go for advice on tackle, gear, and bait setups would be a local tackle shop as mentioned. NOT Walmart or Academy. Once you know what you are looking for, what you need, and what you don't, then you can buy at any of those places and know your getting something that works.


----------



## Saltwater newbie (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks guys. 

Oh I probably should have mentioned I'm on a pretty tight budget. Moving from Virginia to Florida we went from a 3 income family to 1 income.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Saltwater newbie said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Oh I probably should have mentioned I'm on a pretty tight budget. Moving from Virginia to Florida we went from a 3 income family to 1 income.


Don't worry, the local tackle shops have some inexpensive combo's, and also inexpensive rods and reels that you can pair together. Just tell them everything your wanting and wanting to know, and they'll hook you up!


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

go to the piers with what you got and talk to others and watch others. I learn a lot from other people. Last year was my first in saltwater.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

*New Born*

Go out to the pier and look at what everybody else is using. You can catch fish on anything...you don't have to have a Van Staal with a gold plated handle. Make the trip out there first. Talk to some of the guys out there and look over their rigs. If you need more rods, hit the pawn shops around Pace Blvd. and Fairfield Drive and offer less than they are asking if you see something that will work for you.


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

On a serious budget?
Try using these things, I almost got a couple after watching a group of greek guys who used to frequent our head boat on overnight trips, catching mangoes, grouper and AJ's with these things. You could use them on the piers for sheepies.
There is an art to this stuff, you could immediately tell it took some real skills to use one, I almost bought one, it looked like a real interesting accomplishment.


----------



## Fritz (Oct 22, 2012)

Just got into saltwater last year. My strategy so far has been to try and tackle 1-2 species at a time, depending on what fish are supposed to be around, which seems to be working well. 

Sheepshead/Spanish seems to be a good start if you wanna hit the piers?
Anyone correct me if I'm wrong like I said I'm fairly new as well


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Definitely hit up the pawn shops and Craig's list once you get a good idea of what you want and need. I am a big supporter of local tackle shops, but I'm all for grabbing up a steal off of Craig's list or pawn shop if available. There are some crazy good deals out there if you are patient. Good luck!


----------



## Saltwater newbie (Apr 5, 2013)

I'd thought about the pawn shops and such. Just gotta learn what I'm looking for. Right now I couldn't tell junk that will fall apart tomorrow from a $1000 set up. Haha

I do have to admit though, I'm already getting hooked and my wife is giving me those looks.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

I will be at the local beach pier or two all weekend. If you want to come out, shoot me a PM and I'll gladly show you the ropes as best as I can. I may also meet you at a tackle shop, and show you first hand what kind of gear you'll be wanting to have.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Saltwater newbie said:


> I'd thought about the pawn shops and such. Just gotta learn what I'm looking for. Right now I couldn't tell junk that will fall apart tomorrow from a $1000 set up. Haha
> 
> I do have to admit though, I'm already getting hooked and my wife is giving me those looks.


My wife is from Virginia I would be glad to show you some inshore stuff.
Fishing is Grear hunting is Great just about all year. If i can help pm me. I am also handy around cars/trucks. Welcome to pcola


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

> Right now I couldn't tell junk that will fall apart tomorrow from a $1000 set up. Haha


Thats because all said and done there aint a C-note difference between all of them...

Git something cheap to start out and when a fish takes it or breaks it you can get mad and get even hehehehe.


----------

